# Imperial Guard Sentinel



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Games Workshop Miniature, Pro-level, TMP. Vote on *CMON*.

Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


















































Comments are welcome


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very realistic weathering.

However, I find the base and feet too flat; until I took a second look I thought they had not been painted yet.


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes the base was repainted as i coudn't settle on the tone to match with the rest


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As Dave already mentioned the Sentinel itself is very nicely done, the lenses and the lights giving good spot points of contrast. But I am with Dave, the base is just to similar to the color of the armor color. It doesn't help to contrast the mini and just looks a bit dull.


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, but i wanted a simillar enviroment to show it as that enviroment's veteran, desert-camo armoured tank hunter on a desert/ash wastes


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry but I got to go against what has been said. I really like the look of the model and the fact that it looks like the sentinel has been striding through the ash wastes and the sediment on the lascannon it looks fantastic

Having thought about it a little more, maybe add some darkness to under the feet where the dust has been disturbed and the ground is slightly moist/ not been bleach by the sun


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice! I gotta say though I think the weathering is a little too drastic. It's a thing of debate, but as someone who competes at modelling conventions and shows I can tell you that the theory of battle damage and weathering is that less is more. It takes away from the ability to show your true skill at painting. This to me is showing me that you are hiding something and decided to back over your mistakes with "weathering" you might say, that's not the case, but as someone who is looking at it, that's how I see the model. All that said, it is a nice model, the smoke stacks are a little too scratchy and show some poor dry brushing! Not a fan of this one like I am your dwarves!


----------



## shufflingeveryday (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks great man! I like how the feet begin to blend in with the environment its tramping through.. what IG regiment is this to go with?


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

The mini was intended from the start as a sponge battle-damage excersice
but maybe in a way i overdid it
There was no particular regiment, just some desert colours


----------

